# Rally 1 wheel codes



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

I know, according to PHS, my 67 GTO came with Rally 1 wheels. I believe the correct stamp on these wheels were KB. I also believe the Rally 1 wheels were only made from 65 through 68, all were 14x6 and were stamped with the KB inside the wheel.

I have an opportunity to purchase a set of 4 Rally 1 wheels that look very clean. When I raised the question about the stamping, the photos show JK, not KB. There are also other codes along with the JK stamping. Am I to assume these are reproductions? Can anyone decode the other numbers? All 4 wheels have the same codes. There is virtually no rust on these wheels, so I am leaning towards these being repops, but I would like your expert opinions. I have negotiated these fairly, so I think these are a good value, but would be a better value if they were in fact original wheels. I attached a picture to show the codes. I am interested in your thoughts.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From what I have read is that the 'JK' is NOT the wheel code. 

_The two letter code inside the rim, hidden by the tire (in your case JK; the other common one is JJ) is NOT the wheel code, but the SAE bead shape code.... ignore those._









rim markings


I have a set of 14x6 rally two wheels. There are markings by the valve stem hole (m5 8 hn) on the side of the rim (932 JK ) canada. does any body know what these markings mean?




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> From what I have read is that the 'JK' is NOT the wheel code.
> 
> _The two letter code inside the rim, hidden by the tire (in your case JK; the other common one is JJ) is NOT the wheel code, but the SAE bead shape code.... ignore those._
> 
> ...


Ed, thanks for the information. So, based on the information, do you feel these wheels are re-pops or OEM? Here is another picture with some codes near the valve stem. Does this help answer the question? Other than this photo, I will have to send more after I purchase the wheels.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

Dreli said:


> Ed, thanks for the information. So, based on the information, do you feel these wheels are re-pops or OEM? Here is another picture with some codes near the valve stem. Does this help answer the question? Other than this photo, I will have to send more after I purchase the wheels.


Hmm, I guess the picture did not attach.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I can't positively say, but...
Don't know why a wheel manufacturer would bother recreating a wheel with hidden dates on the inside of the wheel.
I would buy them.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> I can't positively say, but...
> Don't know why a wheel manufacturer would bother recreating a wheel with hidden dates on the inside of the wheel.
> I would buy them.


Thanks, Ed. I plan to pick them up this weekend. I'll follow-up once I pick them up.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm right there with you on the conflicting information but feel those are IMO without a doubt OE. 
They have the correct JK bead code as well as the 90677 numberings.
I too have found a few "OE" but most of the ones I find have a KA code by the outer valve stem not a KB??

I agree as long as they are not out of round buy them.


----------

